# what do you guys think???



## transamspeed (Jan 15, 2008)

ok i need some input. i jus got my new 35gal tank.(im sorry in the other post it said 36,typo) well what do you guys think i should get for filters,heater,hood/light. on my 30 gal tank i have a 50gal aquaclear filter wit a 100 wat heater which i need to go bigger because that doesnt really do the job, in my room its to cold so i was thinkin 200 wat but i dont kno wuts a good brand well i jus wan to know from your exp. wut is the better filter and so... oh and i picked up the tank for 15 dollers off craigslist:razz: :razz:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

is ther a reesun yur riteing like this?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Get a second 100W heater and run it also. I like the stealth. Most heaters are rated by tank size for a 10 degree difference with room temp. or less. If your room is often less than 72 degrees, get a bigger heater than recommended.


----------



## coheedrules (Oct 29, 2007)

Just FYI on heaters: I recently bought a hydor theo 50W for my ten gallon and it was defective - it did nothing to heat the water at all. I emailed somebody from their website, described the problem, and within 2 days they emailed me to tell me that they were dropping another one in the mail. Great customer service!


----------



## SoBe_fish (Jan 15, 2008)

-_- this has nothing to do with this post, but i dont know how else to ask it.... where do you click to put up a new post? i am so retarded its not even funny


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

For a heater, a Visi-therm stealth. If you don't plan on keeping fish in your tank, just a plain old, cheap flourescent fixture is fine for your tank. As far as a filter, your best bet would be a canister filter, but not always necessary. I would probably go with a decent sized power filter for that tank.

For the future, more people will be willing to answer your questions if you make use of english grammar. Spelling, some punctuation once in a while...It is very effective.


----------



## transamspeed (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm sorry, I did not know i was getting a grade for this, but I have just got out of bed so I did not know you guys did not know what gal. was or watt. so I will make sure to proof read my writeing.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you. Reading your posts gives me a headache.

SoBe, if you look at the top of the column, that is, the big white box where the threads are, on the top left corner you'll see a button labeled "New Topic."


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

transamspeed, not many people on this forum type like they do if they were texting or the like.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

TheOldSalt said:


> is ther a reesun yur riteing like this?


TOS, I love your humor! :lol:


----------

